# My Spooky Town Blog site



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Hey all I just finished uploading the last pic to the 2012 collection. My blog is complete! (although I think there were a few items released in 2010 that I listed under 2011. Need to fix that). However this is the most complete on line list of everything ever released for Spooky Town broken down by year - all in Item # order. (Lemax fan pages & the lemax-spookytown.com check list are missing a number of items).

Please sign up and leave a comment, you can even comment of individual pieces. Go through the whole list and comment "in my collection" on all the pieces you have! Anyways hope some of you check it out.
http://spookytownvillaging.blogspot.com/


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Officially following. Thanks for the update of this years pieces.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job, thanks.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice job!!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks!!!!!!


----------

